# Unser Filter ist versteckt !



## Suse (9. Aug. 2010)

Moin, an alle.
Weil ja manchmal die Frage auftaucht:
"Wie kann ich meine Filterkiste verstecken?"
Kommt hier mal eine kleine Fotostrecke von unserem Versteck.
Schon alleine bei dem Wort "Kiste", liegt der Rest auf der Hand.
Ruck-Zuck, Captain Jack Sparrow die Piratenkiste von der Black Perl geklaut, 
das Goldgelumpe weggeschmissen, den Boden rausgekloppt  und fertig...
nee, ganz so einfach war es doch nicht.

Erstmal ein passgenaues Fundamentchen zusammenschmoddern:
Das konnten wir noch selber.

Dann unseren besten Holzhandwerker-Freund und Forumsmitglied "regulus" so lange angebettelt, bis er sich willig zeigte, uns diese Kiste zu bauen.
(Ging schneller als wir befürchtet hatten)
Die Maße waren schnell genommen.

Für die Endausführung haben wir ihm vertrauensvoll freie Hand gelassen.
Wir wußten ja wen wir engagiert hatten, da konnte nix schief gehen.
Mit akribischer Genauigkeit und Liebe zum Detail hat er sich so richtig ausgetobt.
Die Maserung wurde aufs Feinste herausgearbeitet und wer weiß schon, wo er diese tollen Nägel aufgetrieben hat.

Sogar an die "Service-Klappe" hat er gedacht, da wird die abgelassene Fischgülle abtransportiert.

Jetzt die Fotos und einen riesen Dank an regulus/Alexander.


----------



## Regloh Essub (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Filter ist versteckt !*

Hallo Susi,

einfach nur genial eure Schatztruhe!

Stehe vor einer ähnlichen Herausforderung.

Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Filter ist versteckt !*

Hi Susi,

schicke Kiste. Wo habt Ihr das "Goldgelumpe" denn hingeschmissen? 

Wenn der King keine Lust mehr hat auf regelmässige Arbeit, kann er ja auf Filterverkleidungskistenbauer umsatteln....


----------



## Suse (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Filter ist versteckt !*

Hallo Else,
das Goldgelumpe haben wir direkt ins Meer geworfen, wer braucht schon Gold, wenn er so´ne Kiste haben kann???


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Filter ist versteckt !*

Hi Susi,
echt cool, Deien Fotos. Sollte ich mich mal mit Teichfiltern selbständig machen, so darf ich Deine Idee weiterverwenden (sorry, war ein Spaß ...  )?
Das war freilich nicht ernst gemeint, sondern: Resoekt !!! 
Bei mir ist das Ganze unterirdisch verstaut:
 .
Wer das Geheimnis lüftet, entdeckt den einen oder anderen Rebentrank (ich hoffe mal, ohne Interesse auf "Kapern")...


----------



## regulus (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Filter ist versteckt !*

Oh, sehe das ja jetzt erst......


aaaalso - erstmal nix zu danken, weil war ja ein Freundschaftsdienst und endlich müssen wir uns nicht mehr anhören dass wir in eurer Schuld stehen von wegen Hochzeit und so....das ging einem schon so langsam auffe Nerven...

Außerdem hat das Ding ja garnich lange gedauert....ging ruckzuck....quasi so nebenbei...

...bin halt Profi....(hüstel)

Und letztendlich bin ich nur heilfroh, das die olle Kiste gepasst hat, sonst hätte ich die ja nochmal bauen müssen.
Nu habt ihr ne schwäbische Piratenkiste in eurem nordischen Garten....topp!


----------



## Suse (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Filter ist versteckt !*



regulus schrieb:


> Oh, sehe das ja jetzt erst......auch nur weil ich Dich hingeschubst habe
> 
> 
> aaaalso - erstmal nix zu danken, weil war ja ein Freundschaftsdienst und endlich müssen wir uns nicht mehr anhören dass wir in eurer Schuld stehen von wegen Hochzeit und so....das ging einem schon so langsam auffe Nerven...  ._..was für ne Hochzeit? Diese Grillparty, letztes Jahr?_
> ...


----------



## regulus (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Filter ist versteckt !*



Suse schrieb:


> regulus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh, sehe das ja jetzt erst......auch nur weil ich Dich hingeschubst habe hatte tagelang gesucht, und dann aufgegeben.
> ...


----------



## Suse (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Filter ist versteckt !*

Zitat von regulus  Beitrag anzeigen
Oh, sehe das ja jetzt erst......auch nur weil ich Dich hingeschubst habe hatte tagelang gesucht, und dann aufgegeben. _Harharhar ! Nicht gefunden-nicht gefunden..._


aaaalso - erstmal nix zu danken, weil war ja ein Freundschaftsdienst und endlich müssen wir uns nicht mehr anhören dass wir in eurer Schuld stehen von wegen Hochzeit und so....das ging einem schon so langsam auffe Nerven... ...was für ne Hochzeit? Diese Grillparty, letztes Jahr? ...ja die - die RICHTIGE Hochzeit haben wir später gefeiert, mit den echten Freunden...._die echten Freunden mußten also: den Saal; Ehrentanz; heulenden Schwiegermütter; alberne Spielchen etc. ertragen? Wie schön !_

Außerdem hat das Ding ja garnich lange gedauert....ging ruckzuck....quasi so nebenbei... ...jajaja, wir waren immer "skype" dabei. hmmmm, also das Meckern und das Fluchen war garnich wegen der Kiste, das hatte andere Gründe...flöt

...bin halt Profi....(hüstel) - deswegen hattest DU den Auftrag ! wundert mich doch etwas, ihr kennt mich ja nun doch schon ein paar Tage..._eben deswegen !_

Und letztendlich bin ich nur heilfroh, das die olle Kiste gepasst hat, sonst hätte ich die ja nochmal bauen müssen. Du mußt noch die Schutzkiste für die Kiste bauen, damit diese nicht nass wird. www.grosseregenschirme.de
Nu habt ihr ne schwäbische Piratenkiste in eurem nordischen Garten....topp! Von einem waschechten Norddeutschen gebaut !jaja - die Welt ist ein Dorf - also Wetschen ist zumindest ein Dorf, die Welt ist dagegen doch eher groß - also...relativ gesehen..._ Wetschen ist der Nabel der Welt ! Besser, als der Ar..._


----------



## regulus (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Filter ist versteckt !*



Suse schrieb:


> Zitat von regulus  Beitrag anzeigen
> Oh, sehe das ja jetzt erst......auch nur weil ich Dich hingeschubst habe hatte tagelang gesucht, und dann aufgegeben. _Harharhar ! Nicht gefunden-nicht gefunden..._ pffffft! hatte die Suche aufgegeben...
> 
> 
> ...



......


----------

